# desperate and in pain after stomach virus. Is this normal?



## buterae (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi All,Had a stomach flu a week ago, and symptoms won't go away. Anyone else having similar problems? 24 hours of pure misery, vomiting, diarrhea, high fever and body aches, was diagnosed as a stomach flu by my GP. I was given Phenargan for the nausea and told to hydrate. Nausea lasted about five days, and still creeps up from time to time (especially after I have eaten). I have had absolutely no appetite, and if I eat even a few bites of food I feel completely bloated and experience belching. Have lost about 10 pounds in a week. Four days ago, serious stomach pains set in, across my whole abdomen, but centered around my belly button and extending ever so slightly to the lower right quadrant. Worse if I eat anything, and at night and in the morning, and the pain is bad enough to keep me from sleeping. My doctor's advice has been to go off all food other than yogurt with probiotics (even though I am lactose intolerant), bananas and applecauce and reestablish equilibrium in my gut. I can't get an appointment with my gastroenterologist for three weeks. Have had IBS-C for about 10 years, and before than was IBS-D. At this point, I am completely constipated in addition to the nausea, loss of appetite and abdominal pain. Do you think the IBS is just flaring up as a result of the stomach virus, or is something more serious going on? How do I get my sypmtoms under control so I can tolerate food again, and manage work.Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It could be a flare up from the virus.It is pretty common for people who do not have IBS to have 1-6 weeks of increased problems with the GI tract. I expect that it could upset the IBS as well.While it can increase reflux you might try peppermint tea or Altoids 20-30 minutes before meals to help calm down the "I just ate" increase in activity that is normal (there is also a spike of activity around the time you get up in the morning, and it sounds like those times are bothersome to you).I find when some medications make me bloated from a few bites of food taking a digestive enzyme supplement with pancreatin in it (not the all plant based ones) can help with that symptom.Much of the lactose in yogurt is consumed by the bacteria, but if you want the benefit without the yogurt you might try a probiotic supplement. Align ( http://www.aligngi.com/ ) may be a good one as it helps with IBS in clinical trials. Some pharmacies are carrying it, if not they have a form your pharmacy can use to order it or you can get it on line. Culturelle and some other brands seem to be widely available as well.K.


----------

